# estar a punto de



## gvergara

Hola:

En redactar un missatge, m'he adonat que no sé ben bé com es diu _estar a punto de _hacer una cosaen català. En el diccionari he trobat l'expressió _de/ per poc_, però tinc la impressió que aquesta expressió es fa servir més aviat per a referir-se a fets passats, quan es vol indicar que ha faltat poc perquè una cosa tingués lloc, i no per a referir-se a accions que _están/ estaban a punto de ocurrir_, que són imminents.

_Vés més amb compte: de poc caus, ara. _
_*Estaba a punto de salir* cuando sonó el teléfono*.*_  Com traduiríeu això?

Moltes gràcies per endavant, 

Gonzalo


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> En redactar un missatge, m'he adonat que no sé ben bé com es diu _estar a punto de _hacer una cosaen català. En el diccionari he trobat l'expressió _de/ per poc_, però tinc la impressió que aquesta expressió es fa servir més aviat per a referir-se a fets passats, quan es vol indicar que ha faltat poc perquè una cosa tingués lloc, i no per a referir-se a accions que _están/ estaban a punto de ocurrir_, que són imminents.
> 
> _Vés més amb compte: de poc caus, ara. _
> _*Estaba a punto de salir* cuando sonó el teléfono*.*_  Com traduiríeu això?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per endavant,
> 
> Gonzalo



Era a punt de marxar...

(Gonzalo, buida la carpeta de missatges, no et puc respondre)


----------



## gvergara

I com es diu _cuando sonó el teléfono_?


----------



## Rintoul

gvergara said:


> I com es diu _cuando sonó el teléfono_?


 
..._quan va sonar el telèfon_.


----------



## gvergara

Rintoul said:


> ..._quan va sonar el telèfon_.


Ridículament fàcil!  Moltes gràcies

Gonzalo


----------



## avellanainphilly

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Era a punt de marxar...



Jo diria "estava a punt", amb el verb "ser" em sona molt estrany. A tu et sona natural, Lurrezko?
El DIEC recull un parell d'exemples amb "estar":
 a punt de _loc. prep. _En la situació imminent de. Estava a punt de plorar. Els geranis estan a punt de florir.


----------



## Lurrezko

avellanainphilly said:


> Jo diria "estava a punt", amb el verb "ser" em sona molt estrany. A tu et sona natural, Lurrezko?
> El DIEC recull un parell d'exemples amb "estar":
> a punt de _loc. prep. _En la situació imminent de. Estava a punt de plorar. Els geranis estan a punt de florir.



Em fas dubtar. A mi em sona perfectament natural, això segur, però no sabria donar-te una norma concloent que provi la validesa del meu ús, de fet podria estar totalment equivocat. En qualsevol cas, l'ús de ser o estar és una qüestió delicada, hi ha tot de casos en els quals gramàtiques normatives com la de Badia i Margarit no gosen decidir-se. Esperem aviam què n'opinen altres companys foristes...

Salut


----------



## frankky

Jo també diria "_estava a punt de marxar_", sembla més espontani o com si fos un fet recent. Personalment, "_era a punt de_" em sona més en un  passat més llunyà... 

Per exemple: "_Tot això va passar cinc anys enrere, quan era a punt de marxar de casa dels meus pares_"


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo tinc entès que fer servir "ser" en aquest cas és una ultracorrecció, em sembla que ho vaig llegir en un article de Salvador Oliva. També ho és en casos com "ser de vacances", "ser de moda", etc.


----------



## Agró

A propòsit de l'ús de "per a" i "per", i de la seva relació amb la sintaxi castellana, Badia (_Gramática catalana_, II, pág. 76, Madrid, Gredos, 1985) diu:

e) el castellano "estar para" corresponde al catalán _*estar *a punt de_: "estoy para salir" - _*estic *a punt de sortir_.


----------



## Lucibelle

No pot ser un tret dialectal? Ho dic perquè a Girona l'ús del "ésser" s'acosta al francés...


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Era a punt de marxar...


 


Agró said:


> A propòsit de l'ús de "per a" i "per", i de la seva relació amb la sintaxi castellana, Badia (_Gramática catalana_, II, pág. 76, Madrid, Gredos, 1985) diu:
> 
> e) el castellano "estar para" corresponde al catalán _*estar *a punt de_: "estoy para salir" - _*estic *a punt de sortir_.


 
Ara em sento una mica confós... quin verb cal utilitzar: ser o estar? Hi ha una alternativa que sigui millor que l'altra?

Gonzalo


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Ara em sento una mica confós... quin verb cal utilitzar: ser o estar? Hi ha una alternativa que sigui millor que l'altra?
> 
> Gonzalo



Doncs tot apunta a *estar* com a forma correcta o, si més no, habitual. A mi em segueix sonant perfectament correcte amb *ser*, però. Quina vida...


----------



## Elessar

Vos aporte una altra manera de dir *estar a punt de + infinitiu* que vaig aprendre llegint Enric Valor. És *provar de + infinitiu*:

_Entropessà amb un cudol i provà de caure_ 

(=estigué a punt de caure, però finalment no caigué)


----------



## dePrades

A mi també em sembla més comú "estar a punt de" però la forma "ser a punt de" no em sona gens malament (encara que crec que jo no la faig servir)


----------

